# Not your average pregnancy announcement



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

So for our first child we decided to be a little different and include the photogenic goats out of the group!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations Mom and Dad to be. :clapping: 
Nice photo bomb in the second picture and adore the first picture.


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank y’all!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How exciting! Congratulations! Adorable photos of your other kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome, a big congrats. :coolmoves::great::goodjob::clapping::clapping::squish:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

:inlove:  Congratulations!!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations! What an exciting time in your lives!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats! I absolutley love the pictures!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it! Congratulations! We included a goat in our announcement 2 years ago as well!


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Love it! Congratulations! We included a goat in our announcement 2 years ago as well!


That's awesome!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I have to admit I'm a little slow..... thought this was a pic of a pregnant goat at first - ooops...... congratulations! Exciting for you both!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

goatblessings said:


> I have to admit I'm a little slow..... thought this was a pic of a pregnant goat at first - ooops...... congratulations! Exciting for you both!


So did I ...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

